# Canadian Source   No links!!!



## UrbanGorilla (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey all, 

I'm here to introduce you guys to theurbangorillas and wanted to show you guys here at UGbodybuilding our site and let you know we're out there.

We are a Canadian domestic source and we currently carry two brands right now which is Genomex Pharmaceuticals & Alpha North Labs.

Just go to our contact page on our website and inquire for price lists anytime and we will get back to you as soon as we can. A few things to note:

- We only ship within Canada
- There are no minimum orders
- Further bulk discounts are available for resellers, just let us know
- Once you know what products you would like let us know and we will get you a quote

We are not here for one time rip offs or to push under dosed gear. We are here to build clientele and to become a go to Canadian Source for anyone within Canada looking for solid gear.


Regards,

UrbanGorilla


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm trying to upload a few pics of Test E and C for you guys to have a look at. Is there a post or size limit required?


----------



## bugman (Jun 2, 2015)

Seriously? ?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 2, 2015)

they sell ANL labs hahahaha


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 2, 2015)

Links are not permitted, read the rules!!!


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jun 2, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Links are not permitted, read the rules!!!



My apologies guys, I did read the sticky for the underground source rules. I got confused because just under my thread there is a link to powersteroids please let me off the hook just this once as I obviously want to have a good start to this community and make a good name name for my self here.

I thought it was just no clickable hyper links within threads. But now I see no links at all so people have to do their own research off the name correct?

Is it possible to be called Canadian Source TheUrbanGorillas? I dont wanna end up like ukmuscleshop lol


Thanks,

UG


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 2, 2015)

Well to be honest a lot of sources become like him.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 2, 2015)

Genomex Pharmaceuticals & Alpha North Labs, both have a horrible rep for being bunk on the biggest Canadian juice forum. Genomex was good back in 2012 but now people have nothing good to say about it. and Alpha north is just LOL. Best of luck pushing your weak canadian 4th tier labs. Every real Canadian knows that the top labs are and always were

Terragon
Innovagen
Newport
BOSS/Mission
Eclipse
Zentec

Those labs have stood the test of time and provide quality products time and time again.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jun 2, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> Genomex Pharmaceuticals & Alpha North Labs, both have a horrible rep for being bunk on the biggest Canadian juice forum. Genomex was good back in 2012 but now people have nothing good to say about it. and Alpha north is just LOL. Best of luck pushing your weak canadian 4th tier labs. Every real Canadian knows that the top labs are and always were
> 
> Terragon
> Innovagen
> ...



I didn't come here to bicker back and forth but I'll just point out your probably a fan boy or shill for Canadian Juice Monsters and I think most people know how things work around there by now, it's quite obvious judging by how you put your "CJM time tested products" in order. Oh and the Genomex bashing is from there and you have not tried my Alpha North so go ahead and laugh partner I think anyone who is familiar with there will take my side on this matter.

Here's a comment from another user on mesoRX based on CJM:

Boards with paid advertisement will ban everybody who says that gear from sponsors is bunk, you do not get good honest review there.

He is from Canada, one of the boards there canadian juice monsters is one big scam, they push a lot of bunk gear there and ban everybody posting lab results exposing their scam


It's hard not to believe people who complain about CJM as the amount of users there banned is quite unreal. And most of the users banned are people who stand up to the admins because they've realized what is going on there and are fed up with it.

No hard feelings but if you're gonna insult me right off the bat I'll do the same right back at cha.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2015)

UrbanGorilla ,
Please understand that we have people forever hocking there junk here. Our Mods try to keep them out as best as they can. Step back and look at it from our viewpoint.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 2, 2015)

You should hold a contest where the members guess a number from 1 to 1000 and the one closer to your number gets 350 dollars worth of free juece as a prize....


I pick 329


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 2, 2015)

UrbanGorilla said:


> I didn't come here to bicker back and forth but I'll just point out your probably a fan boy or shill for Canadian Juice Monsters and I think most people know how things work around there by now, it's quite obvious judging by how you put your "CJM time tested products" in order. Oh and the Genomex bashing is from there and you have not tried my Alpha North so go ahead and laugh partner I think anyone who is familiar with there will take my side on this matter.
> 
> Here's a comment from another user on mesoRX based on CJM:
> 
> ...



CJM has ZERO sponsors for gear, only medical supplies. And their opinions are very trusted as they have no bias. If a new lab pops up and members vouch that's its legit more will follow, try and post results. The labs you rep are known to be bunk, take that as you will. CJM is not affiliated with MESO in any way you seem to be twisting facts to better promote your crap gear. Give some out to Mods here and let them discover first hand that you are pushing junk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> CJM has ZERO sponsors for gear, only medical supplies. And their opinions are very trusted as they have no bias. If a new lab pops up and members vouch that's its legit more will follow, try and post results. The labs you rep are known to be bunk, take that as you will. CJM is not affiliated with MESO in any way you seem to be twisting facts to better promote your crap gear. Give some out to Mods here and let them discover first hand that you are pushing junk.


Not a chance. The mods here do not accept freebies nor vouch for any lab or source.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will these people ever go away and stay away?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 2, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> CJM has ZERO sponsors for gear, only medical supplies. And their opinions are very trusted as they have no bias. If a new lab pops up and members vouch that's its legit more will follow, try and post results. The labs you rep are known to be bunk, take that as you will. CJM is not affiliated with MESO in any way you seem to be twisting facts to better promote your crap gear. Give some out to Mods here and let them discover first hand that you are pushing junk.



This isnt OLOGY Bro !!!!!!


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> This isnt OLOGY Bro !!!!!!



This is directed at me why? I was just simply calling out OP's BS....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 2, 2015)

i was busting your balls bc you said " give some out to mods here and let them discover first hand " 
Thats what sources at Ology do only its good gear to mods and junk to the members .


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 3, 2015)

ahhhh gotcha,  

didn't even think about that. I deserve the ball busting xD


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 3, 2015)

I pick 692


----------



## stonetag (Jun 3, 2015)

Well that was entertaining for a minute.


----------



## 2Strong (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey urbangorilla I've used genomex test enanthate before from another source, it was not too bad. I was curious about your alpha north brand is it the same size 300mg/ml vials as the genomex ones? 

Thanks.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any source posting their link on an open forum really has to avoided IMO.  I know there are tons of new guys here all the time and looking.  But, remember if you can see it so can LE.  I am unaware of the laws in CA but in the US ASS is illegal.

My point being UGBB is for cycle advice, training, and nutrition.  If you over 35 years old the likehood you can get a script for test is high if your over 40 its pretty much a lock.

If your younger be careful and take your time.  You're diet and training are probably far from on point.  UGBB can really hep you with gains there first.  If you do move to gear at some point you'll be much more prepared to reap the maximum benefit.

OP last but least.....crawl back under the rock you came out from under.


----------



## Tman (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn , I just called greyhound I'm on my way to Canada for the best gear.  Thanks urban.. lol funny shit.. I don't post a lot but I love clowns like this guy..


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 15, 2015)

You don't have to be lonely, at farmersonly.com. 

Sorry I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

I pick 420.  When I win, just send it to a Canadian bro of your choice.  I'm not accepting any international shipments.  "


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm just here for the post count lol



Post


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm just here for the post count lol
> 
> 
> 
> Post


Post whore.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jol taught me


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 15, 2015)

2Strong said:


> Hey urbangorilla I've used genomex test enanthate before from another source, it was not too bad. I was curious about your alpha north brand is it the same size 300mg/ml vials as the genomex ones?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi 2strong,

Yes the Alpha North is also in the standard 10ml vials. I would like to post a picture so everyone can have a look but every time I try to upload the file it fails, 
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 15, 2015)

UrbanGorilla said:


> Hi 2strong,
> 
> Yes the Alpha North is also in the standard 10ml vials. I would like to post a picture so everyone can have a look but every time I try to upload the file it fails,
> any help would be appreciated.



You need to upload it to imugr or postimage or something. It needs to be resized first.


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 16, 2015)

2Strong said:


> Hey urbangorilla I've used genomex test enanthate before from another source, it was not too bad. I was curious about your alpha north brand is it the same size 300mg/ml vials as the genomex ones?
> 
> Thanks.


So you are picking 300? I pick 301. Suck it.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You need to upload it to imugr or postimage or something. It needs to be resized first.



Ok thanks Doc, I will try that.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

This is a bottle of Alpha North Test-E


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 16, 2015)

UrbanGorilla said:


> This is a bottle of Alpha North Test-E


That's some super stealth packaging because I don't see shit. Does this.mean if someone orders test e they will get nothing? Sometimes honesty ruins scams buddy. Just sayin.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

brutus79 said:


> That's some super stealth packaging because I don't see shit. Does this.mean if someone orders test e they will get nothing? Sometimes honesty ruins scams buddy. Just sayin.



There were 2 pictures there a few hours ago. I think that postimage removed the URL's, let's try again shall we. 

And I am not a scammer dude please lay off on the hostilities towards me. I can't build a good reputation by scamming people. If I was gonna scam people I would remain anonymous and keep my site to a very very low profile not go around telling everyone on forums I exsist so that they can warn everyone in advance.

If you're still gonna be stubborn I challenge you to look for any negative feedback in regards to my website, you won't find any because I have never done any of my clients wrong.

I know it will take time to earn your trust but I really am just trying to be a legitimate Canadian source. See pics below:


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 23, 2015)

*Canadian juice punks*

Hi all, 

Some of you may be wondering why you can't enter my site. Well I found out recently someone reported my site to have it shutdown I'm guessing it was dudebudbro from here as he was the only enemy I had made recently as everything was fine up until then. After doing some detective work I started searching for answers so I went right to the source finding this at CanadianJuiceMonsters where I assumed he was from in the first place. 

I believe dudebudbro is actually ~Dr.Juice~ from CanadianJuiceMonsters and has created that account to go around lurking for people like me who announce new ugl's / sources to Canada so he can bash us and use the opportunity to promote his brands in fresh threads like mine and also so he can speak more freely from a common users point of view. 

What makes me believe this is the time stamps where dudebudbro started the topic at 06-02-2015, 10:58 AM and ~Dr.juice~ replies very quickly like he knew it was coming at the time: 06-02-2015, 11:34 AM 


I am showing you all this to make you realize that CanadianJuiceMonsters is an evil place, I always respected there territory and rules and never sourced there or anything but I felt like they were always stepping into my space on other forums where I started to become bothered by them.

You know what maybe I did call you guys out on this forum but I never have before on other forums but this was the 3rd time one of you guys has posted in my threads throughout various forums and I had to vent a little because they are rude when they do it with their same speech.

Blah blah blah blah  Innofagen, Terra gone, shit port, time tested and true, sounds like a general motors commercial of the steroid market to me........

So I am going to post this around every steroid forum so everyone knows you guys basically run a pyramid scheme with your brands and your forum and should be dealt with accordingly, I will do everything in my power to stain your guy's reputation. You may have won this battle Dr.Juice but I know people who know you off the computer through the business your in so always know I will be out there plotting against you. 

Just remember one thing, you screwed with me, I didn't screw with you guys and when you run to your precious little forum and reply to your self you really do show what a 44 year old ex felon loser is all about with nothing else to do in life than have a sense of power on your shitty forum and make things difficult for the new / little guy who was just trying to start a legit source in the year 2015. You made this personal now you mofo and I will get back at you I promise you that. 

This is a lesson for anyone whoever considers starting a new source in Canada, CJM guys will bully you and then make a call to authority figures and have your site taken down so that they can maintain dominance of the Canadian steroid market and promote their brands that have been around for ages that are now under dosed. I wonder why the reviews for my brands are bad at your wonderful honest site you guys have, well obviously it's because they are your "COMPETITORS" and you feel threatened by them and because you're a bunch of greedy meat head clowns.

Also here is something I thought you folks might find interesting from Canabolics.ca a new source I've seen sprout up recently, take a look at their updated price list message you'll see they made an announcement on some of their CanadianJuiceMonsters tried,tested,true brands see below:

*Note* I have no problem with Canabolics.ca they very well could be a legit source but It's purely there updated price list message that is important.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Info <info@canabolics.ca>

Jul 9 (14 days ago)

to me
Hi *******,

Here is our product price list and our summer promo. Only 5 days left so get your orders in! If you have any questions at all please let us know!

SUMMER PROMO : June 10/15 - July 15/15


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 23, 2015)

I love how he posted this to try and cover up what I exposed we'll call it damage control  : 

-- Hahaha, didn't you know? CJM is the ISIS of AAS forums. Hated far & wide. And all those banned members weren't simply banned. Naw, they were blindfolded and executed one by one.

But seriously ...

I personally know nothing of these "****Gorillas" or the brands they promote or the open source website they operate. It's the first time I've heard of them. For those reasons I simply cannot recommend brands such as these to CJM members with any confidence. But labs that have withstood the test of time and offer consistent quality are repeatedly mentioned on CJM because of, well because of just that ..... the cream rises to the top. I should also mention that there are labs mentioned here on CJM that are rather new, and although they had a rocky welcoming here at first, they arose from the primordial ooze and outlasted the hazing phase to cement a solid following and remain relevant here.

Anyhow, positive or negative I'll take it as a compliment that we're mentioned in other circles out there on the web. It means we're being thought of and on the minds of readers. The 2% is thankful for the advert 

What A F'n LOSER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   LOL


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a question but I never understood why, if you were a good source, you would go out to different forums and post links to it?  I mean, I get that you want to make a buck, but from my experience if you are a good source clients find you.  To much posting online can get you busted by LE.  Like someone else said, if you can see it online so can the police.

I personally won't approach anyone who posts online about selling gear, guess that business model doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

You're not allowed to post price lists so I am editing your post UrbanGorilla


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2015)

Urban what you say would not surprise me. Do you know if that board takes money from sponsors there? 

If dudebudbro is indeed also a source or has two handles they would most likely know it.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Urban what you say would not surprise me. Do you know if that board takes money from sponsors there?
> 
> If dudebudbro is indeed also a source or has two handles they would most likely know it.



~Dr.juice~ I believe is the creator of the CanadianJuiceMonster forum and over the years has stepped back to more of an admin / moderator position. I guess they keep the big dummie around to make him feel special 

I can only assume they take money from those sponsors, if not they are allowing them to be there because they are personal friends with them.

This is what really gave it away that he was a rep at CJM for an account that has under 50 posts both on here @ UG and CanadianJuiceMonsters, I really love how he told me I was twisting things around for posting just one of the many complaints about the board I've seen on various forums. See below:


Posted by dudebudbro:

CJM has ZERO sponsors for gear, only medical supplies. And their opinions are very trusted as they have no bias. If a new lab pops up and members vouch that's its legit more will follow, try and post results. The labs you rep are known to be bunk, take that as you will. CJM is not affiliated with MESO in any way you seem to be twisting facts to better promote your crap gear. Give some out to Mods here and let them discover first hand that you are pushing junk.


he seems to really know ALOT for a fairly new user don't you think?


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jul 25, 2015)

UrbanGorilla said:


> ~Dr.juice~ I believe is the creator of the CanadianJuiceMonster forum and over the years has stepped back to more of an admin / moderator position. I guess they keep the big dummie around to make him feel special
> 
> I can only assume they take money from those sponsors, if not they are allowing them to be there because they are personal friends with them.
> 
> ...



You are a PISS POOR detective. I'm also DudeBudBro on CJM...if you check my posts on this board and my posts on CJM you will find them looking very similar. I'm just a guy looking out for fellow Canadians, and trying to help them avoid morons peddling underdosed garbage. Thanks for the laugh, I will post this on CJM so the actual Dr.Juice can enjoy your stupidity.


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 26, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> You are a PISS POOR detective. I'm also DudeBudBro on CJM...if you check my posts on this board and my posts on CJM you will find them looking very similar. I'm just a guy looking out for fellow Canadians, and trying to help them avoid morons peddling underdosed garbage. Thanks for the laugh, I will post this on CJM so the actual Dr.Juice can enjoy your stupidity.



Either you only read what you wanna read or it's another horrible attempt to try and defame me. Obviously I know you're dudebudbro on CJM, you don't talk like a new user to that forum you talk like someones who's been around there along time. Even if you're not Dr.Juice you're a long time user/friend from that forum with a new account who promotes all the brands you listed earlier which I will post below for you.

Obviously I wouldn't have called you out unless you made it so obvious you're from that extremely biased forum.

Who in gods name would go out of their way to promote all the brands and list them in order like you guys do and saw that little slogan at the bottom with it unless you are promoting for those brands:

Those labs have stood the test of time and provide quality products time and time again. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by DudeBudBro:

Genomex Pharmaceuticals & Alpha North Labs, both have a horrible rep for being bunk on the biggest Canadian juice forum. Genomex was good back in 2012 but now people have nothing good to say about it. and Alpha north is just LOL. Best of luck pushing your weak canadian 4th tier labs. Every real Canadian knows that the top labs are and always were

Terragon
Innovagen
Newport
BOSS/Mission
Eclipse
Zentec

Those labs have stood the test of time and provide quality products time and time again. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well if thats the case why did canabolics say this in their PL? See below:

We no longer carry Newport, Innovagen, or Dynamic 
due to their high prices and drop in quality. 

Well I guess time has prevailed on newport and innovagen 


I really didn't try and start any beef with you guys you're just an ignorant prick, I simply posted a reply to your bashing of the brands we carry and you run to your precious CJM cronies and get the crowd all hyped up and start a potential brand war which I am not trying to start by any means. YOU and solely YOU are the provocateur here, all for the sake of a good laugh it seems.

And posted just one of the many complaints about CJM that exist on forums and you guys go and rat on us and have our site shut down. To me it looks like you're a shit disturber / goon.

You're also an idiot because people could actually get hurt from this there are alot of gangs behinds these Canadian steroid brands, I wouldn't doubt if half you guys from there @ CJM are Patches or UN members. Alot of people in this business all know friends of friends and when shit like this happens people start pointing fingers at each other. 

I looked through the genomex and alpha north threads there at CJM, the only ones I see bashing it is long time loyal / brainwashed CJM posters and you hated on alpha north not even having tested the product your self, in fact there is a mix up because someone is talking about a brand called "ALPHA" which is an entirely different brand and not related to alpha north so alpha north must surely be LOL because there isn't even a review on it there.

At the end of the day I don't want trouble with you guys and never bad mouthed CJM until once again you guys post that same shit banter in one of my threads for the third time here on UG, respect my space I don't come in to your threads and bash you guys. But I'm not the one going around ratting out competition to maintain dominance over the Canadian steroid scene, I wonder how many other sites you guys have taken down as well.

Everyone wonders why sources promote on forums, well it's obviously to target a certain audience because there are alot of users that don't know about source boards.
And the first thing that comes up most of the time in google is a forum result when people are looking around.

Keep this thread bumpin homie the more people that keep seeing it the better, everything I am typing looks way more sincere than anything you have said.
Eventually the higher ups at CJM will tend to agree you better simmer yer ass down.

Until you guys apologize for what you did to our website. I will just keep defaming you folks I got nothing left to lose now since you took me out of business. Keep posting this shit at CJM it's doing me a favor the more people that see it there might just make some of your members "WAKE UP" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That my friend will also keep me "Laughing" and I will also thank you for it.

You're truely,

UG :32 (2):


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jul 26, 2015)

Perhaps I was wrong to come off and call your gear crap without first hand knowledge. I did however spend alot of time 1 year + researching and reading all I could find on CJM before I decided to run my first proper cycle. And that year of reading showed me those labs I listed were constant on the scene and had a great following and were highly reviewed. I'm not a source, just a guy who possibly jumped the gun bashing your gear based on reviews I had read. I have not been logged into this site since my week 3 update on my current cycle and I am now on week 10. I have no clue what happened to your website, hell I didnt even know the address of it. Even if I dont use your gear, I wouldent ever stoop as low as to report anyone. That is not the way i handle things. Im not above admitting I might have came on a little strong and harsh based on reviews I had read online. I wish you the best of luck and hope to see some reviews from people who recently purchased your gear. 

Just to clarify, even if I would never use your gear, I would never report a source. Canada needs more sources and taking one down seems silly to me.

I will also send this as a PM.

-DudeBudBro


----------



## nextstepgainz (Aug 31, 2017)

*juice*

Hey UB, wh


----------



## Caballero (Aug 31, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> Hey UB, wh



Huh isn't this a coincidence, just happened to see you bumping 2 yr old Cdn source threads on that "other" board yesterday. Now the same shit here shillboy?!?! Bounce or be bounced! Good day...


----------

